# Sawmill shed designs



## spencerhenry (Dec 28, 2009)

i have been milling for six years out in the weather. cold snowy and windy in the winter, hot and sunny in the summer. used to be that i took my mill to a job pretty regularly, but now the guy i was milling for has his own mill. i have also set mine up with a bed extension, so it doesnt get moved very often. i have some ideas for a milling shed, but before i build it i want to get some ideas from others. i want to build a shed, open on the one side, closed in back and the ends. obviously it needs to be tall enough to clear the saw head, and the front has to be open large enough to fit in full length logs, in this case 27'. but a 27' clear span is tough with 90# snowload. but i also need to be able to get the mill out of it without too much effort. what i build will be just set on the ground, the ground under the mill is just a pile of rocks with enough dirt to make it flat. mostly i am wanting protection from the wind in the winter, and sun in the summer.


----------



## Ted J (Dec 28, 2009)

spencerhenry said:


> i have been milling for six years out in the weather. cold snowy and windy in the winter, hot and sunny in the summer. used to be that i took my mill to a job pretty regularly, but now the guy i was milling for has his own mill. i have also set mine up with a bed extension, so it doesnt get moved very often. i have some ideas for a milling shed, but before i build it i want to get some ideas from others. i want to build a shed, open on the one side, closed in back and the ends. obviously it needs to be tall enough to clear the saw head, and the front has to be open large enough to fit in full length logs, in this case 27'. but a 27' clear span is tough with 90# snowload. but i also need to be able to get the mill out of it without too much effort. what i build will be just set on the ground, the ground under the mill is just a pile of rocks with enough dirt to make it flat. mostly i am wanting protection from the wind in the winter, and sun in the summer.



Oh.... we got a couple of those types of thread going on... 

*Here's Robs thread*

*Here's my thread*

Good luck,
Ted


----------



## Coalsmoke (Dec 30, 2009)

For the span, with that kind of snow load I would think that you'll probably want to look into using an I beam.


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 31, 2009)

use the search tab above, search thread titles, there's 50 of them to read through.


----------

